# Hat in Small Knots stitch for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Here is a cute lady's hat I have made recently. It's very simple to make. The hat is made in the round on circular needles and does not have a seam.

Finished Measurements:

Hat Circumference: to fit a lady with the head circumference of 23-24

Hat Depth: 8

Materials:

* 1/2 ball of Hobby Lobby I Love This Yarn100% acrylic in Pinkytoes Sparkle
or any other medium worsted yarn #4 (10ply) 
* U.S. #8 (5 mm) circular needles (16 long)
* a set of 4 or 5 U.S. #8 double-pointed needles ( to shape the top)
* a tapestry needle 

Gauge: 4.5 sts per 1 in stockinette stitch

Instructions:

Cast on 80 sts. Place a marker and join in circle making sure not to twist sts. Work in k1, p1 ribbing for 1.5 slipping the marker at the beg of every round.

In next round, knit all sts and evenly increase 8 sts as follows: *k10, m1; rep from * to end of round. (88 sts).

Cont work in the Small Knots Stitch as described below and remember to slip the marker at the beg of every round:

Please note:

MK (make a knot): knit 3 stitches together through back loops, leaving the stitches on the left-hand needle, yo, and knit the same 3 sts together again.

Round 1: * MK, k5; rep from * to end of round.
Round 2, 3, 4 and 5: knit all sts.
Round 6: k4, MK, * k5, MK; rep from * to last st, k1.
Round 7, 8, 9 and 10: knit all sts.

Rep rounds 1- 10 until hat measures 6.5 from the cast on row.

Then work decreases for the crown as described below. Remember to slip the marker at the beg of every round and switch to double-pointed needles when necessary:

Round 1: *k9, k2tog; rep from * to end of round. 
Round 2: * k8, k2tog; rep from * to end of round.
Round 3: *k7, k2tog; rep from * to end of round.
Round 4: *k6, k2tog; rep from * to the end of the round.
Round 5: *k5, k2tog; rep from * to the end of the round.
Round 6: *k4, k2tog; rep from * to the end of the round.
Round 7: *k3, k2tog; rep from * to the end of the round.
Round 8: *k2, k2tog; rep from * to the end of the round.
Round 9: *k1, k2tog; rep from * to the end of the round.


Cut yarn, leaving a 8-10 tail. With a tapestry needle, pull the tail through remaining sts and secure. Hide loose ends.


Abbreviations:

beg- begin, beginning
cont- continue
MK- make a knot (please see description in the pattern above)
k-knit
p- purl
rep- repeat
RS- right side
st(s)-stitch(es)
tog- together
yo- yarn over


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

very nice, thank you for sharing the pattern and the picture


----------



## Arstriker (Feb 10, 2013)

Very pretty. Thank you


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Great hat  Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful! My favorite color.


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

Thankyou for sharing


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Very nice.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

A really cute hat! Thank you for sharing the pattern. It will be next on my needles as I'm knitting hats, scarfs, fingerless gloves for Christmas and welcome a new pattern.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I bookmarked it..I love it


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks really cute.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you, it's lovely.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

That is a really cute hat. Will bookmark for later. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

A great hat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Cute hat. Thank you!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, copied and pasted it, now need to mark it up, and save as a PDF to send to my Kindle!
Can't wait to start it.
Judy


----------



## Grandmadear (Oct 11, 2012)

Sweet hat! I'd like to make the white one with the flower that you have with your login. Do you have that pattern to share? Thanks! Pam


----------



## Anita_ (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. Very nice.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, that is a very nice hat on your picture too. Can you share that one too?


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Very pretty hat, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

It's very pretty, but I love the white hat in your avatar. Will you tell me the name so I can find where to get the pattern?


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again, ladies! The white hat is also my design, but that one is available in my shops Handknitsbyelena. The links to the shops are under this post in small blue print. I'm going to post more free patterns here on KP in the future.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Knittingkitty! I'm going to look for you on facebook.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Thank you so much again, ladies! The white hat is also my design, but that one is available in my shops Handknitsbyelena. The links to the shops are under this post in small blue print. I'm going to post more free patterns here on KP in the future.


Thank you. I've been admiring it and can't wait to begin knitting it, and have the perfect muted dusty pink yarn.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Very pretty...thank you for pattern.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Love it! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a very small head size (20 inches) and I was wondering how this could be adjusted for me. I appreciate your giving us the pattern.

Dolly


----------



## grammir (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice hat. Thanks for sharing.
What about the hat that shows up with your name?
Where could i find that pattern?
Thanks again.
GrammiR


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

beautiful hat indeed, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

It looks like a light weight and not a hair smasher. I will bookmark it for me in the future. thanks for posting the pattern and the picture!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

dollyoved said:


> I have a very small head size (20 inches) and I was wondering how this could be adjusted for me. I appreciate your giving us the pattern.
> 
> Dolly


Dolly, you could try using smaller needles ( perhaps US #6) and maybe a slightly thinner yarn. This is the easiest way to make a smaller hat using the same pattern.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing I have several hat lovers in my family and this is lovely.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you very much, it is so pretty. I love your choice of yarn.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

jdh said:


> Thanks for the pattern, copied and pasted it, now need to mark it up, and save as a PDF to send to my Kindle!
> Can't wait to start it.
> Judy


How do you make it a PDF ? Thanks


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Cute hat, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

judybug52 said:


> How do you make it a PDF ? Thanks


I actually have it in pdf format, so if you are interested, please send me a private message with your email address, and I will email it to you.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is a cute lady's hat I have made recently. It's very simple to make. The hat is made in the round on circular needles and does not have a seam.
> 
> Finished Measurements:
> ...


I like the one in your avitar too


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I already know who's getting it!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Do you have a video on how to make the knots? I do not knit tightly, but these knots are almost impossible for me to do. Would appreciate your help. Thank you. Judy


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

Is that cute, or what! H


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> I'm glad you like it!


Hit I knitted this hat for my grand daughter and she liked it and requested another one a little bit bigger to go over her ears. I am going to knit one for her soon.

Thanks for your lovely and easy pattern. Appreciate you sharing with us.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Zraza said:


> Hit I knitted this hat for my grand daughter and she liked it and requested another one a little bit bigger to go over her ears. I am going to knit one for her soon.
> 
> Thanks for your lovely and easy pattern. Appreciate you sharing with us.


Great, I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## lovetoknit123 (Aug 12, 2015)

This hat is so pretty! Thank you so much for all the free patterns!


----------

